# Meet Aspen...



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

our foster from GRRRR, just got her yesterday! ... I am going to copy the update email I sent to GRRRR and if you have any suggestions on things I could do to help her I welcome them 

"She has been a very good girl, she is pretty nervous and hasn't quite settled in yet but I'm sure she will!
She is getting a bath tonight, I'm not sure that's ever happened before, your hands are covered in crud when you love on her!
I'm a little suspicious that the man who had her was not very nice to her. Whenever my husband comes in (either from work or just from another room) she cowers and growls (she's always wagging her tail so I know she doesn't mean it), Jon (my husband) just keeps treats on him at all times and she's in love with him, but she still pauses and growls each time he comes in. I'm sure we can get her over that with lots of dog-loving guy friends. (One of them is house sitting with her this weekend).
The first time we tried to get her in her crate she was not a fan, but when we came back only a few hours later, I guess we convinced her she wouldn't be in there all day because she goes in with just a treat now. The first time we opened the crate to let her out, she cowered and it took both of us laying on the floor with treats to get her out, she seems to be over that now too. She is struggling with going to the bathroom in the yard, I don't know if she's never gone off leash or if our yard just smells too much like our dogs. We live next door to a park and if I stick a leash on her and go there she is good to go. I will work on that as well!
She has no idea how to play with our dogs, she just doesn't get it, our 15 month old is trying her best thou. She also has no idea about fetch or balls or toys. She hasn't been bad at all about jumping so far. 
After I get her clean I will send you some pics of her so we can get her on the website! She is a great dog! (I'm a little in love already haha)"


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good for you!! We adopted Ciggy and she too cowarded at the sight of my husband, a belt when you took it off, fly swatters etc. She lays down when you call her. Well, now it's been almost 2 years and most of that is gone. Thank goodness. It's such a shame how this stuff happens.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the foster - no hints from me--you're doing a whale of a job!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like her past was horrible  So glad she's with you guys now  She can now learn how to be a proper golden, and all the fun, happiness, and love she rightfuly deserves 

Do I detect a future failed foster?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Sounds like her past was horrible  So glad she's with you guys now  She can now learn how to be a proper golden, and all the fun, happiness, and love she rightfuly deserves
> 
> Do I detect a future failed foster?



NO NO NO haha, I'm tripping over these 3 at every turn (we have a corgi too)! And the husband might kill me, but with all the work he's having to do to get her to like him, I think he's going to be attached. When I sent him a pic of her yesterday on my way home with her, he said 'uh oh she's cute' haha. If we kept her we would definitely not be able to have a 4th as a foster at any point so I am hoping we can part with her so we can keep helping!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> NO NO NO haha, I'm tripping over these 3 at every turn (we have a corgi too)! And the husband might kill me, but with all the work he's having to do to get her to like him, I think he's going to be attached. When I sent him a pic of her yesterday on my way home with her, he said 'uh oh she's cute' haha. If we kept her we would definitely not be able to have a 4th as a foster at any point so I am hoping we can part with her so we can keep helping!


LOL 

It's amazing how attached one gets, but the feeling of sending them off to their forever home after "healing" them, is immeasurable  Bless you!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I think someone will get a great dog, she's one of the youngest they have so she may go fast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and I can see with love and patience she will make someone a great dog. It is such a shame that she was treated so badly by that man.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I know it, I'll never understand people like that ... sigh


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor girl but so great you are helping her to find her forever home.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow she is cute. 
I really do not have any good suggestions for you other than it will take time. Even if she later never fears your husband she still may fear other men. Just as long as families who apply for her know she is timid around males, and they will work with her too, she could become a great family 
dog. Good luck with her and I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to rescue!!! Sounds like you are doing all the right things with Aspen so far. Emotional rehabilitation is hard, Libby was the same way with the new house, toys, new people, etc. When Beamer came along, he helped with her confidence and now most of her fears are gone. Good luck with Aspen! Keep us updated on her progress with her 'two new friends'


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> I think someone will get a great dog, she's one of the youngest they have so she may go fast!


I bet she goes real fast  you already have her smiling, and she is gorgeous!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

All right fellow fosters - Aspen has yet to eat, she gobbles up treats but no real food. She came straight from the vet so no issues there. She is on meds for an ear infection but I don't know that they would affect her appetite. I am feeding her in a separate room from the other 2 to avoid any issues. 
So do I bite the bullet and try and feed them all together or just wait it out and figure she will eat eventually when she settles in?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for helping her on her way to a better home.

as for the feeding - i would keep her in a separate room for now, and try to tempt her with wet dog food (i know, yucky, but it'll get something in her).


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Tough love here.....try the 20 minute rule..put her food down for 20 minutes, if she doesn't eat it pick it up. Don't feed her until the next meal and repeat the 20 minute routine. She WILL eat when she's hungry, trust me. And no treats either.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Tough love here.....try the 20 minute rule..put her food down for 20 minutes, if she doesn't eat it pick it up. Don't feed her until the next meal and repeat the 20 minute routine. She WILL eat when she's hungry, trust me. And no treats either.



thanks, that's what I have been doing, and the treats have been to get her in her crate and to take her plethora of pills haha - but I will try and figure something out! Thanks


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Faith's mommy - I think I've got some wet food around, great idea!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

*Update!*

Update : Aspen was adopted today!

She went to a family with a 10 yr old golden and a golden pup! 

3 kids and a huge home and yard. 

These people are great! 

I'm a little sad but know this is the best outcome I could hope for!!!

Thanks for all your good thoughts!!!!

:thanks:

Oh and to help my saddness, I went shopping, thanks to Aspen giving me the sad eye, my husband is getting much nicer b-day gifts :uhoh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

WOO-HOOO!!! Good for Aspen, another happy ending for a rescue  It's hard to let go of fosters but that's the role of a foster home and you know she's going to a great forever home- that should make you feel good!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WOW, Amy, that was FAST!!*

WOW!!

I was just going to offer my 2 cents so say that Aspen probably has never played, or been in a yard before and was likely abused by a man.

Then I see she was adopted! SOUNDS like a keeper home!

**Did you call GRRR and tell them you're ready for another foster dog???


----------

